# Want to help with a woodshop build process...



## WoodWorksbyTim (Nov 13, 2015)

I going to be setting up a woodshop that I hope to have completed before the end of the year, although it's possible it could extend into next year. The interesting thing different from most shops is that it will be located in the Outer Banks area of NC, and constructed on pilings. I was wondering if folks might find it interesting and maybe even fun to participate and have input into the design and layout of this long term project. Like any project there are constraints, but I would welcome input on anything that is changeable. My guess is a Blog would be the proper format although I have not explored that.

I would mainly be interested in the participation by folks who would want to take the entire journey with me, and with other participants, not just through in a random comment.

But before I go any further providing more background, I'd like to know if there is any interest in participating, or, if this is just a dumb boring idea. Thanks.

Tim


----------



## MadMark (Jun 3, 2014)

Dessicants, dehumidifiers and cosmoline are your friends in that enviroment … not the best for wood storsge either …

M


----------



## WoodWorksbyTim (Nov 13, 2015)

> Dessicants, dehumidifiers and cosmoline are your friends in that enviroment … not the best for wood storsge either …
> 
> M
> 
> - Madmark2


Thanks, but I wont need any of that. The shop will be climate controlled…wood will be stored inside as well. I wasn't inviting random suggestions at this point because I haven't yet provided enough info for anyone to provide needed input or ask relevant questions.


----------



## MadMark (Jun 3, 2014)

"Constructed on pilings" says high humidity all year round. You want ppl to help? Don't snap at advice. Tells all of us a lot about you.

M


----------



## pintodeluxe (Sep 12, 2010)

1+ on Madmark's assessment. This is kind of an open share format, so I don't know how helpful LJ's will be to you if you are already somewhat bitter in your responses.

If you want to share your process and ask for input, I'm sure you will get lots of input and ideas.

Good luck with it.


----------



## Ub1chris (Aug 15, 2014)

Not sure how much advice I could give, but I certainly enjoy reading and following along a shop build thread.


----------



## TheFridge (May 1, 2014)

Having the option of running all duct work for dust collection under the shop would be very nice. Dust collector down there itself would be nice too.


----------



## shawnmasterson (Jan 24, 2013)

Why on pilings? and what are you considering for the floor structure? depending on frost issues if I were to do a shop in pilings I would consider Stresscore for the floor. it would definitely be solid.


----------



## WoodWorksbyTim (Nov 13, 2015)

> 1+ on Madmark s assessment. This is kind of an open share format, so I don t know how helpful LJ s will be to you if you are already somewhat bitter in your responses.
> 
> If you want to share your process and ask for input, I m sure you will get lots of input and ideas.
> 
> ...


I've been told in the past that my style of writing is often too short and to the point. As a result folks have misinterpreted what I meant, or what I was actually feeling at the time I wrote what I did. I can totally understand how you and Madmark took it the way you did. However, I can assure you those weren't my feelings at all. Sorry it landed on you guys that way.

I started this post simply to find out if there was any interest in folks not only following along with my journey, but also offering input. The only reason I wasn't seeking input at this point was because I know I have not provided enough background information on local ordinances, shop size, tools I own or hope to have, or the kinds of woodworking I do, etc. If it seemed like folks were interested, my plan was then to offer all the background as a followup, giving folks a good starting point for input. I'm not even sure if this is the right forum, or if I should be looking at some other format.


----------

